# Uber drop the price again



## Kazjimmy (Feb 27, 2019)

I don't wanna take the short trip anymore.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yeah no kidding !!

I avoid the $2-3 dollar stuff like the plague as it is.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

The uber x rate didnt really change much for me in chicago because of the traffic. We all know about pools. This is 1 more reason not to take them....


----------



## Kazjimmy (Feb 27, 2019)

This price really impact me because I drive at night time. No traffic and I love long distance ride


----------



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

If you read the la oc forum you should just let Uber pings time out and only accept lyft pings


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow, you guys are just getting this? We went from $1.08 to $.70 (some are $.60, new ants) a mile in November. Now I don't do long trips.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> Wow, you guys are just getting this? We went from $1.08 to $.70 (some are $.60, new ants) a mile in November. Now I don't do long trips.


Have not got it here, when we do I will probably also quit doing the 45+ runs. Right now they are profitable even deadheading back. Lower the rates and they will lose that profit margin enough to not make it worth it. My market very rarely do we sit in traffic long enough to make it worth less per mile and more per time.


----------



## HowardL168 (Aug 17, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Yeah no kidding !!
> 
> I avoid the $2-3 dollar stuff like the plague as it is.


I'm a relatively new driver...how do you "avoid" a particular short drive...i can't see the destination until I "start" the drive (when they enter the car)...or do you ask them first and not swipe start until you hear from them?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Have not got it here, when we do I will probably also quit doing the 45+ runs. Right now they are profitable even deadheading back. Lower the rates and they will lose that profit margin enough to not make it worth it. My market very rarely do we sit in traffic long enough to make it worth less per mile and more per time.


Yup. I never accept the 45+ anymore. And if Uber tries to sneak one in, I cancel.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Kazjimmy said:


> This price really impact me because I drive at night time. No traffic and I love long distance ride


Still wanna buy that Tesla 3 to drive for Uber?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

HowardL168 said:


> I'm a relatively new driver...how do you "avoid" a particular short drive...i can't see the destination until I "start" the drive (when they enter the car)...or do you ask them first and not swipe start until you hear from them?


Proper positioning to start (don't camp out in the condo farms that are 20-30 blocks from DT in my market) for example, and turning off "new requests" in the app, when going inside areas on a trip where you predominantly get nothing but short trips. For example, heading downtown at 730AM is a given you'll get nothing but $3-5 trips for the next 2 hours after you drop someone off.

Been there, done that. I can make twice as much in the same time frame by staying out of DT at rush hour in my market. Hope that helps.

If I get a short trip anywhere I take it, but you can do your best to avoid them. Other's love them, don't know why though.


----------



## Kazjimmy (Feb 27, 2019)

I drive last night for 8 hrs from 9pm to 5 am Total income $159. FYI


----------



## az-uber (Mar 14, 2019)

HowardL168 said:


> I'm a relatively new driver...how do you "avoid" a particular short drive...i can't see the destination until I "start" the drive (when they enter the car)...or do you ask them first and not swipe start until you hear from them?


Having the same issue, sometimes Uber app takes me to the University area where students only need 1-2 mile rides and no tips. Freaking frustrating. There is no way to know how long is the ride until you accept.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

az-uber said:


> Having the same issue, sometimes Uber app takes me to the University area where students only need 1-2 mile rides and no tips. Freaking frustrating. There is no way to know how long is the ride until you accept.


Stay away from ASU and MCC.


----------



## Wiseguyy007 (Jul 23, 2017)

I took a ride last night to see if the savings are going to the pax or if Uber is keeping it. I priced a mile ride back to my house and Uber was 90 cents cheaper using pool. So it appears this reduction was a move to strike at Lyft because they are going public first (IPO). Hurt your competition with lower fares because they're in the spotlight now. This move by Uber needs to be shouted from the rooftops by social media as to the rate being cut by 25%. In any work arena that would be ludicrous to make that kind of cut and it be business as usual acceptable. It is up to us to blow this shit up to those that will champion the cause maybe make a video that can go viral and expose the evil CEO scumbag move.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> If I get a short trip anywhere I take it, but you can do your best to avoid them. Other's love them, don't know why though.


New drivers working on a bonus/guarantee like them to build up ride count. Even older drivers use 'em for Quests. Great way to build up ride counts without taking too much time or gas.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

In the 3+ months since Uber changed rates here in Chicago (-19% distance, +33% time), I have earned 1.76% less on my rides. You can be certain that the change benefits Uber over time.


----------



## Kazjimmy (Feb 27, 2019)

az-uber said:


> Having the same issue, sometimes Uber app takes me to the University area where students only need 1-2 milehow long is the ride until you accept.


Stay in that area cuz they will be a lot of short trip request. This is how you fulfill your bonus quest. And I'm sure someone will take you far away after few trips.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

We don't have bonus quests, etc, anything where you need a trip count to make extra money in my market.


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

Kazjimmy said:


> I drive last night for 8 hrs from 9pm to 5 am Total income $159. FYI


By total income I assume you mean gross of $159. In the Dallas area, where we have the flat rate surge and driver pay is 60 cents mile / 12 per minute, $159 would be a *GOOD* night.



Wiseguyy007 said:


> I took a ride last night to see if the savings are going to the pax or if Uber is keeping it. I priced a mile ride back to my house and Uber was 90 cents cheaper using pool. So it appears this reduction was a move to strike at Lyft because they are going public first (IPO). Hurt your competition with lower fares because they're in the spotlight now. This move by Uber needs to be shouted from the rooftops by social media as to the rate being cut by 25%. In any work arena that would be ludicrous to make that kind of cut and it be business as usual acceptable. It is up to us to blow this shit up to those that will champion the cause maybe make a video that can go viral and expose the evil CEO scumbag move.


Good theory but ... Even if it is simply an attempt to hurt Lyft, Uber has put new driver pricing in the market and has no incentive to increase the driver rates regardless of what happens to Lyft. Similarly, they have no incentive to raise rates to keep loyalty with their own drivers.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Uber_Dubler said:


> By total income I assume you mean gross of $159. In the Dallas area, where we have the flat rate surge and driver pay is 60 cents mile / 12 per minute, $159 would be a *GOOD* night.
> 
> 
> Good theory but ... Even if it is simply an attempt to hurt Lyft, Uber has put new driver pricing in the market and has no incentive to increase the driver rates regardless of what happens to Lyft. Similarly, they have no incentive to raise rates to keep loyalty with their own drivers.


Their best interest is to take 99% of the fares for the last 10 hours before the IPO starts, then let the "NEW OWNERS" deal with the fallout.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Kazjimmy said:


> I don't wanna take the short trip anymore.
> View attachment 303729


which market ?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Kazjimmy said:


> I drive last night for 8 hrs from 9pm to 5 am Total income $159. FYI


Ouch


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

The rate game is simple - the ever-changing demand and supply curve. Lyft and Uber are just trying to figure it out. They both need to find the balance where the drivers' rate is good enough to keep enough people driving, but not too high to pay what is not necessary. 

When you shop around for a plumber, do you hire the one who charges a premium price, and then slap a 50% tip on top of it, just because he is a good guy, has a family to feed, and the truck that he bought for credit, and tells you a sad story how his backs hurts and he now needs to pay for therapy? I doubt it....


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

RenoMan said:


> Hey would you be interested in making a little bit more? I am starting to do this in Reno area. Let me know if you would like more details?


Are you paying for the advertising you're doing here?


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> When you shop around for a plumber, do you hire the one who charges a premium price, and then slap a 50% tip on top of it, just because he is a good guy, has a family to feed, and the truck that he bought for credit, and tells you a sad story how his backs hurts and he now needs to pay for therapy? I doubt it....


If I was EMPLOYING a plumber, and he did an excellent job, I would certainly pay him/her well and offer bonuses, perks, etc, as I would to all of my workers to show my appreciation for the job they do, and the success they bring my company.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Talk to me after you run a plumbing business for a few years.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> Talk to me after you run a plumbing business for a few years.


Nah. That's okay. I'm fine.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

The things is, you dont know how you would do it until you had to actually do it. It is easy to be "nice" when you're just day dreaming.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> The things is, you dont know how you would do it until you had to actually do it. It is easy to be "nice" when you're just day dreaming.


If I can't be nice to the people who are making my business a success, then I'm not going to keep that business. If I wouldn't want to work there, I wouldn't want to own it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BlueManOC said:


> If you read the la oc forum you should just let Uber pings time out and only accept lyft pings


Lyft will follow in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Kazjimmy (Feb 27, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> which market ?


 Los Angeles


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ub


Kazjimmy said:


> I don't wanna take the short trip anymore.
> View attachment 303729


Uber drop the Soap . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> Wow, you guys are just getting this? We went from $1.08 to $.70 (some are $.60, new ants) a mile in November. Now I don't do long trips.


Deliver Pizza.

Where they TIP ALSO !



gaijinpen said:


> New drivers working on a bonus/guarantee like them to build up ride count. Even older drivers use 'em for Quests. Great way to build up ride counts without taking too much time or gas.





gaijinpen said:


> New drivers working on a bonus/guarantee like them to build up ride count. Even older drivers use 'em for Quests. Great way to build up ride counts without taking too much time or gas.


Great Business " Strategy".
Eliminate Tips
Screw Your Drivers.
Offer Diminishing "Quests"&"Gimmiks".

Uber I.P.O. wont be worth the " Virtual Paper " its printed on.

Just like " Uber Badges".

I


gaijinpen said:


> If I was EMPLOYING a plumber, and he did an excellent job, I would certainly pay him/her well and offer bonuses, perks, etc, as I would to all of my workers to show my appreciation for the job they do, and the success they bring my company.


Its called " INCENTIVES".

Like Morals
Uber has NONE


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Have not got it here, when we do I will probably also quit doing the 45+ runs. Right now they are profitable even deadheading back. Lower the rates and they will lose that profit margin enough to not make it worth it. My market very rarely do we sit in traffic long enough to make it worth less per mile and more per time.


Maybe not in the Keys, but we got it in Miami some time ago. X dropped from $.68 to $.62 and the time went from $.10 to $.13.

In the Miami market now, you lose money on anything over 7-8 miles, especially if much of it is expressway. For example, MIA-Miami Beach used to be $12-$15...now $9-$10. Kendall - MIA used to be $18, now $12-$14.

A lot of drivers are automatically declining Long Ride notifications because of the pay cut.


----------



## Jtnjdrive (Mar 21, 2019)

JimKE said:


> Maybe not in the Keys, but we got it in Miami some time ago. X dropped from $.68 to $.62 and the time went from $.10 to $.13.
> 
> In the Miami market now, you lose money on anything over 7-8 miles, especially if much of it is expressway. For example, MIA-Miami Beach used to be $12-$15...now $9-$10. Kendall - MIA used to be $18, now $12-$14.
> 
> A lot of drivers are automatically declining Long Ride notifications because of the pay cut.


I am turning down most long X trips here in central Jersey. .17 cents per minute / .66 mile.

Somerville NJ to EWR 44 minutes @ 33 miles = Earned $28.0 before expenses. Not worth my time, gas, or wear and tear on vehicle.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Jtnjdrive said:


> I am turning down most long X trips here in central Jersey. .17 cents per minute / .66 mile.
> 
> Somerville NJ to EWR 44 minutes @ 33 miles = Earned $28.0 before expenses. Not worth my time, gas, or wear and tear on vehicle.


Agree, and I think that will be the reaction for a lot of drivers IF they think things through.

Those longer rides get especially ugly when Uber puts in the -30% to -50% reductions in Destination Filter trips.

Currently, I get pretty regular rides from Miami to the Ft. Lauderdale airport (30+ to 50+ miles, depending on pickup point). That's way out of my area, but I have a strategy I use in whick I leave FLL (don't want to work that airport), take a pee break, and then set a DF that almost always results in rides totaling 15-20 miles back to where I want to be.

I'm not going to do those return DF rides for a reduced fare -- *so that means I can't take the long rides to FLL or elsewhere in Ft. Lauderdale.*

I'll just say "Nope, sorry," stay in my more-productive area, and make more money than I'll make with a combination of low-earnings long expressway rides and half-price DF rides. That combination of pay cuts Uber is offering me is a lose-lose for me...and also too bad for the customer.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Friendly Jack said:


> In the 3+ months since Uber changed rates here in Chicago (-19% distance, +33% time), I have earned 1.76% less on my rides. You can be certain that the change benefits Uber over time.


-------------------------

Just because Uber is paying the driver less does not mean that they have decreased what they charge the pax.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------------
> 
> Just because Uber is paying the driver less does not mean that they have decreased what they charge the pax.


Oh, they are NOT charging the pax less. They're charging the pax the same, or more.


----------



## Jtnjdrive (Mar 21, 2019)

JimKE said:


> Oh, they are NOT charging the pax less. They're charging the pax the same, or more.


From what I've read, pax are receiving massive promotional discounts to promote/grow ridership before the
IPO.


----------



## Kazjimmy (Feb 27, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> Still wanna buy that Tesla 3 to drive for Uber?


After some research I will buy a used car


----------



## Jtnjdrive (Mar 21, 2019)

Kazjimmy said:


> After some research I will buy a used car


Buy a car that is equivalent to Uber's pay rate. I bought a $200 beater Chrysler minivan off my buddy, today I've paid for it 30 times in 4 months. Piece of crap vehicle for piece of crap pay.


----------



## Kazjimmy (Feb 27, 2019)

Jtnjdrive said:


> Buy a car that is equivalent to Uber's pay rate. I bought a $200 beater Chrysler minivan off my buddy, today I've paid for it 30 times in 4 months. Piece of crap vehicle for piece of crap pay.


What area u driving. I drive at Los Angeles area. I want to drive at a comfortable car since 10-12 hrs per day for me


----------



## Jtnjdrive (Mar 21, 2019)

Kazjimmy said:


> What area u driving. I drive at Los Angeles area. I want to drive at a comfortable car since 10-12 hrs per day for me


Actually Chrysler minivans are quite comfortable. I do my own repair work so I save a lot that way.


----------



## Kazjimmy (Feb 27, 2019)

Jtnjdrive said:


> Actually Chrysler minivans are quite comfortable. I do my own repair work so I save a lot that way.


I have once consider the new Pacifica hybird but I really don't trust American brand


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Uber aholes


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Kazjimmy said:


> I have once consider the new Pacifica hybird but I really don't trust American brand


I'd look into a Toyota Sienna,

XL eligible, not bad fuel economy for an XL,

And i would get a car with at least 2 years left before being ineligble for uber/lyft.

So for the orlando market i would look for a 2005 or 2006 sienna,

KBB is 4,000-6,000

Should get 75,000+ miles, or about 1.5-2 years out of it.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

HowardL168 said:


> I'm a relatively new driver...how do you "avoid" a particular short drive...i can't see the destination until I "start" the drive (when they enter the car)...or do you ask them first and not swipe start until you hear from them?


There is no way you can avoid the short or the long trips. You ask customers before the trip, If they report you, you will definitely be deactivated. If you are depending on ridesharing income, don't mess with this. Otherwise start looking for an alternative source of income.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Kazjimmy said:


> I have once consider the new Pacifica hybird but I really don't trust American brand


I bought a new one a few weeks ago. Still deciding whether or not to Uber it when ridesharing is made legal here. Starting to think maybe no, or just do private hire.

As for the van itself, loving it. On the current tank of gas I have almost 1000KM, 625 miles, and still have 3/4 of a tank of gas. But that's not a huge amount of driving per day so it's mostly running electric only as I charge it every night. When I'm driving on a dead battery in the city doing Skip the Dishes I'm averaging a little less than advertised at about 27mpg. Still great for a minivan.


----------

